# Danner and LaCrosse Boots 50% Off



## Kilowatt (Dec 4, 2010)

Found this at another site.Thought it may be useful this time of year. Dec.4th only
http://us1.campaign-archive.com/?u=4c4fae7dc67ebb7babf27dc7d&id=fabe49c7d2&e=


----------



## Ace12 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks. Just ordered some Lacross AlphaBurly Sports for $65 dollars including shipping.


----------



## bigswede3423 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm trying to get on the website but it's overloaded.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm a day late noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i cannot believe i missed this opportunity! So frustrating


----------



## depthsoftheC (Dec 5, 2010)

you couldnt have gotten any. i think after a while lacrosse just shut the website down and put up the overloaded message. i tried to get on at 1 a.m. and was still getting the overloaded message


----------



## depthsoftheC (Dec 5, 2010)

its still saying over capacity right now


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 5, 2010)

I just called the 800 number yesterday and ordered thru customer service. They honored the deal since the website crashed.
Got me some half price Danner snake boots.


----------



## Ace12 (Dec 5, 2010)

It took me 30 mins to get the order to go through online, but it finaly went through.  Had to refresh the page several times.  with that kind of deal, I bet everyone was trying to order some and overloaded the website.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Dec 12, 2010)

agr supply in statesboro ga has lacrosse insulated burly knee high rubber boots for 67$ , great deal i bought me a pair!


----------



## Speedemon (Dec 30, 2010)

Just received my two pair today.


----------

